# Does your WiFi Personal Hotspot still work with iOS 5?



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I have noticed that with my iPhone 4S and with my wife's iPhone 4, the WiFi (non-tethered and not bluetooth) Personal Hotspot does not seem to work. 

Well, sort of... 

On a hunch, I tried to connect the wife's iPad2. It did not see my WiFi hotspot, however, when I chose "Join other Network" and typed the name of my hotspot and the password, it linked up. 

What seems to be happening is that it does not broadcast the SSID (or broadcasts it incorrectly). It's also fairly flaky as far as connecting goes. I could not get my MBP to connect.

Anyone else experiencing the same thing or that could test theirs?

I popped in to the Apple Store today and had the same issue when they tried to detect the WiFi Hotspot. They had not heard of the problem until today.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

FWIW, I'm with Rogers and have a 6GB data plan.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Have had no issues with my hotspot feature with Rogers when iOS 5 was first released. I just ditched Rogers and have had no issues with Koodo either.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

Did you try resetting your network settings On the iPhone? That might help. A shot in the dark. My personal hotspot didn't work when I upgraded until I reset mine.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

An Old Soul said:


> Did you try resetting your network settings On the iPhone? That might help. A shot in the dark. My personal hotspot didn't work when I upgraded until I reset mine.


Same here, though I was upgrading from the previous beta.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

I just tried the network settings reset (again?) but no joy. I guess I'll have to wait until the next iOS update.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

it works for me.. but i did phone rogers to resend or set up the network settings on my phone plus I got a new sim got - because my 3G was flaky.. then I reset the network settings.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

*Same process with different device*



chimo said:


> I have noticed that with my iPhone 4S and with my wife's iPhone 4, the WiFi (non-tethered and not bluetooth) Personal Hotspot does not seem to work.
> 
> Well, sort of...
> 
> On a hunch, I tried to connect the wife's iPad2. It did not see my WiFi hotspot, however, when I chose "Join other Network" and typed the name of my hotspot and the password, it linked up. .....


I must go through the same procedure when using a Sierra wireless modem from Telus. In fact, the documentation tells the user to do so. That is, connect everything properly, then open Network Preferences, choose Select Other network, then select Apply.

I have no understanding of this process, but it works, and so I have moved on to deal with other, more intractable issues.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

An Old Soul said:


> Did you try resetting your network settings On the iPhone? That might help. A shot in the dark. My personal hotspot didn't work when I upgraded until I reset mine.


Yes, there's a bug that you may need to reset network settings to bring personal hotspot back online


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

psxp said:


> Yes, there's a bug that you may need to reset network settings to bring personal hotspot back online


same thing happened to me. worked fine in the beta, but as soon as i went to "real" ios5 boom!! personal hotspot vanished. resetting fixed it


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just read this thread and turned on the hot spot in my iPhone 4. Worked first try and very speedy. No glitch in IOS 5 at all.


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

psxp said:


> Yes, there's a bug that you may need to reset network settings to bring personal hotspot back online


I'm having a strange issue - I set up my iPad to tether to my iPhone 4s personal hotspot, but the iPad will not see the hotspot unless I open the iPhone's "settings/personal hotspot". Then and only then will the iPad see it in the wifi search and automatically connect. It's really annoying on the GO train, I have to juggle both in my lap to get my iPad on the hotspot.

I did a network reset but no effect. Is there some other option to control this, or is this just the way it works?

TIA.


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

Just checked and I can tether my iPad to my iPhone via Bluetooth.
I feel very lucky because I have had no problems with my iPhone 4s. Battery issues or otherwise.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Update: 

WiFi Hotspot now seems to be working on both my 4S and my wife's 4. 

Perhaps the iOS update, however, I'm sure I checked right after updating. Strange.


----------

